# is a variomatic any good?



## tomcameron (Sep 24, 2011)

hi

im going for an AC systerm and a friend said I should look into a variomatic because he thinks a normal gearbox would find it too hard. as im going clutchless on my car it would have smother acceleration. 

my car is a ford puma its front wheel drive. so are variomatics any good and if so are there kits that can be installed into any car?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

> This is the Variomatic transmission system of the DAF 33, including the rear wheels and the independent suspension system. Each rear wheel had its own homokinetic belt drive, this way the transmission also functioned as a self-locking differential.
> This transmission system was developed by Johan van der Brugghen and quite special as you can see. You can also clearly see the two pairs of conical metal wheels (called "pulleys") in between which the rubber belt is wedged. In the position shown on the picture the transmission would have been in (almost) lowest gear: a small gear diameter at the driveshaft side and a large gear diameter at the belt driven rear wheel side. In highest gear it would be the other way around: the conical wheels at the driveshaft side would move together, forcing the rubber band to the outside to create a larger gear diameter. At the same time the conical wheels in the transmission at the rear wheel side would move further apart, letting the belt in to create a smaller gear diameter.
> So the whole system was friction operated and that was also its main drawback: it made a high whining noise when changing gear ratios and the belts wore out and stretched after some time, causing them to snap or slip out of the transmission. It was very important to change the belts in time, otherwise the driver could end up at the side of the road quite unexpectedly.


Interesting but it might not be as practical and I am quite sure you can't just go buy one any more. My old printing press used a variable pulley system like this except it was manually changed. Worked like a charm on the printing press. 

http://www.ritzsite.demon.nl/DAF/DAF_cars_p3.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NeyoNdsHTI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEK4IVhLqL8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5UJhPasTXg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVOhFXbLAos&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c47caRqbbnE&feature=related


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

audi A6's are supposedly running this style tranny, but I've never seen in a car yet. Subaru said they had one but it was just a sloppy shifting 6 speed auto.

all the variable speed Bridgeport Mills from about the 70's had variable pulleys , too, But it is only good for 10 hp each.


----------



## tomcameron (Sep 24, 2011)

it was only an idea but everybody uses the orignal gearbox that comes with the car, so it will be fine. if the belts were stronger then maybe.

my friend is a bit car mad but i dont think he's seen many electric motors. haha


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The new Audi transmission is said to have overcome the power limitations of earlier types, and can handle several hundred horsepower (Warp 11HV + Big Sol, anyone?). However, all of the models so far seem to be aimed at ICE engines that idle - for an electric car, you want one that has zero slippage.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

The modern variable ratiotype transmissions use a metallic herringbone link type of belt. They are internal and run in an oil bath. Nissan makes a good one, but it needs a computer and sensor inputs from the gas engine.

Miz


----------

